# booster le volume de l'Ipod



## the.gratteur (4 Août 2008)

Bonjour je suis sur mac et jai un Ipod shuffle depuis un petit temps mais je suis assez décu du volume sonore qu'il donne, est-ce que quelqun pourrais me renseigner sur un programme qui pourrais booster le volume max de l'Ipod.
merci.


----------



## Arlequin (4 Août 2008)

the.gratteur a dit:


> Bonjour je suis sur mac et jai un Ipod shuffle depuis un petit temps mais je suis assez décu du volume sonore qu'il donne, est-ce que quelqun pourrais me renseigner sur un programme qui pourrais booster le volume max de l'Ipod.
> merci.


 
bonjour

gopod 

sur mac

à+


----------



## wip (4 Août 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> gopod
> 
> ...


Il marche enfin sur les derniers iPod ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

[parenthèse santé]
*Les lésions à l'oreille interne ne sont toujours pas «réparables».* Je souffre moi-même d'un acouphène à l'oreille gauche, d'accord il n'est pas très fort, mais c'est très chiant, alors les trucs pour booster le son d'un ipod je trouve ça complètement con. 

[/parenthèse santé]


----------



## Arlequin (4 Août 2008)

wip a dit:


> Il marche enfin sur les derniers iPod ?



aucune idée

testé sur mon ipod avant dernière 4è gén et sur un nano écran couleur (avant dernier modèle)



gloup gloup a dit:


> ...alors les trucs pour booster le son d'un ipod je trouve ça complètement con.
> 
> [/parenthèse santé]



euh.... oui mais non....
un signal plus élevé peut aussi être nécessaire lors du branchement du popod sur un ampli ou sur un émetteur fm.... soit dit en passant ...

paf....


----------



## wip (4 Août 2008)

Il marche malheureusement sur la dernière génération d'iPod comme mon Classic...


----------



## fandipod (4 Août 2008)

Sinon sur la page d'accueil de l'ipod as-tu mis le volume de l'ipod à fond?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> euh.... oui mais non....
> un signal plus élevé peut aussi être nécessaire lors du branchement du popod sur un ampli ou sur un émetteur fm.... soit dit en passant ...
> 
> paf....



Pouf :rose: Bon au moins le message est passé :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Septembre 2008)

Je "up" ce post car j'ai le même problème et je suis sous Leopard (OS 10.5) les logiciels cités ne tourne pas sur ce système quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## OuiOui (2 Septembre 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Je "up" ce post car j'ai le même problème et je suis sous Leopard (OS 10.5) les logiciels cités ne tourne pas sur ce système quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?
> 
> Merci d'avance



J'ai bien une solution mais c'est un peu barbare  

Alors dans iTunes vous allez dans l'onglet "Musique" de votre bibliothèque ensuite faite "cmd+A" (pomme+A) pour sélectionner l'ensemble de la musique, quand tout est sélectionné faite "cmd+I" dans la fenêtre qui apparaît il y a "réglage du volume", là il suffit de mettre le volume à +100%  

Ps : Attention aux oreilles même si le changement n'est pas exceptionnel...


----------



## wip (2 Septembre 2008)

Oui OuiOui, mais ça, ça monte le son du morceau de musique, pas celui de la limite de l'iPod. Donc effectivement, c'est très peu efficace pour la musique classique par exemple, ou il y a beaucoup de variation de volume dans un même morceau


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Septembre 2008)

Merci de votre aide, mais rien de transcendant. Quelqu'un d'autre à une idée ou une astuce ?


----------



## Arlequin (3 Septembre 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Je "up" ce post car j'ai le même problème et je suis sous Leopard (OS 10.5) les logiciels cités ne tourne pas sur ce système quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?
> 
> Merci d'avance





jcfsw a dit:


> Merci de votre aide, mais rien de transcendant. Quelqu'un d'autre à une idée ou une astuce ?



je suis sous léopard et gopod fonctionne très bien...

mais peut être pas sur ton modèle d'ipod... à vérifier...


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Septembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> je suis sous léopard et gopod fonctionne très bien...
> 
> mais peut être pas sur ton modèle d'ipod... à vérifier...




C'est un dernière génération 80 Go. Tu sais s'il est supporté ?


----------



## Arlequin (5 Septembre 2008)

aucune idée.....

essaye


----------



## rizoto (5 Septembre 2008)

Je ne sais pour le shuffle mais je trouve que le niveua sonore peut monter assez haut. J'utilise donc la limitation.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Septembre 2008)

Il ne le trouve pas.....


----------



## hotblood (5 Septembre 2008)

Ne vous cassez plus la tête: j'utilise volume booster et il marche nickel!!!!! 

Qui c'est qui va prendre des points disco


----------



## wip (5 Septembre 2008)

Bein désolé, mais pas toi, quoi que tu as essayé d'aider 

En fait, iPodVolumeBooster se contente d'augmenter le volume des morceaux de musique comme si on le faisait dans iTunes (mais là, ça n'agit que sur mes morceaux qui sont sur l'iPod), mais pas de débrider le volume de l'iPod . J'ai aussi un iPod 3G qui marche avec GoPod, et là, je peux te dire que la différence de volume est flagrante


----------



## hotblood (5 Septembre 2008)

J'ai ouvert ma grande bouche trop tôt!!! 
T'as effectivement raison....Mais Gopod marche pas avec ma versoin de nano. 
M'enlever pas de poins disco


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Septembre 2008)

Effectivement Ipodvolumebooster ne produit aucun changement sur mon iPod....

ET gopod continue à ne pas trouver mon Ipod....:mouais:


----------



## hotblood (6 Septembre 2008)

Oui, apparemment le firmware de l'ipod nanon 3g est crypté. C'est dommage! 
Désolé de t'avoir donné de faux espoirs...:rose:


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2008)

fallait acheter un iPod US 

:king:
:love:

ok, je sors :rateau:


----------



## hotblood (6 Septembre 2008)

Est-ce bien une question de cryptage du firmware d'ailleurs? Je sais qu'il y a une différence avec les ipod made in US (Tucpasquic sauve-toi vite, j'arrive au galop ) mais qu'est-ce qui motive cela?


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2008)

c'est qu'en Europe, y'a une limitation... que les constructeurs sont obligés d'appliquer


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Septembre 2008)

C'est bien le blabla mais ça fait pas avancer mon problème 

Des idées ?


----------



## hotblood (6 Septembre 2008)

Ben y a pas de solution à ton pb c'est tout...


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Septembre 2008)

ok vu dommage.....


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2008)

vous voulez savoir un truc? j'ai limité le volume sur mon iphone! (et j'ai mes morceaux avec le pream a 0 dans les infos)


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Septembre 2008)

Pas possible  Ouha !!!!!  Super bravo.....


Au fait j'ai trouvé la solution pour mon problème, merci à tous les autres.


----------



## Arlequin (7 Septembre 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Au fait j'ai trouvé la solution pour mon problème, merci à tous les autres.



ben explique..... que ça puisse servir....


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2008)

ca?
GoPod


----------



## Arlequin (7 Septembre 2008)

tu m'cherches là 

:rateau:


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2008)

oups, pas vu 

désolé


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Septembre 2008)

Non, aucun programme ne peux solutionner ce problème (enfin pour ma génération d'Ipod), donc je me suis acheté cela, car le niveau sonore n'est pas limité via le dock.


----------

